# NT and materialism



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Which NT is most materialistic? IE. which one would most likely desire wealth, would most likely to actively pursue wealth, and moreover most likely show off that wealth/use it to buy shiny objects?


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm pretty new to the MBTI thing so I would just say me the INTP lol, as I am activaly pursuing wealth, but that damned education thing has to get in the way:frustrating:


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

ENTJ. Landslide.

Next poll.


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

We are. Easily. Need more suits and shiny watches tyvm. Right after we build a chain of highly profitable businesses.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

@childofprodigy lol...c'mon now, need you ask? ahahahah.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Monkey King said:


> @childofprodigy lol...c'mon now, need you ask? ahahahah.


lol yeah I did expect that ENTJ would ultimately be on the top...but I didn't expect that it would be such a landslide...I was actually also trying to see other NTs' degree of materialism, but ENTJ is completely skewing the results lol...I think ima go launch another poll...


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Yea i know this one ENTJ shes my coach and man, shes glamorous! Bleached hair, beautiful clothes, nice makeup... But still a total intellectual. And a great coach too.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Do you want to know why? It's the Te being dominant. Te is very interested in all kinds of physical measures, that's how Te works. It wants something tangible to work with. Not theories or concepts like the NTP but something which is visible and is considered standard. 

When translated into the real world, the ENTJ is the most materialistic because they are Te doms. Pursuing materialism is a way for them to measure themselves to the real world. To them the brand and the cost of the TV matters very much (idea-oriented rather than picking a brand they find to be reliable based on past experience). So they will pick what they find the to be the most expensive TV with the brand they find to be the best (of course there is overlap here) because they like the idea of how the TV measures to other TVs. To Te doms, success is measured by the impersonally physical. It's not about pleasure like it is with the ESPs, but simply the idea itself of being the bigger and the better is what they find attractive. An ExTJ could totally go buy something materialistic just for show off but not to necessarily use it just because they can. It's simply their way of measuring success.

And of course, this is just Te dom taken to the extreme. It's of course a little bit more complicated when we look at Te doms as actual individuals and we will find a larger variance among them.

Addemdum:
The order of types that put stock in material wealth is in this order:
INTP
ENTP
INTJ
ENTJ

INTP is the least likely to care about the material because they are the most idea-oriented type and live largely in their own heads like the INTJ, but since the INTJ got Te as auxiliary function, they will still have a desire to measure their own success in the real world somehow. The INTP however, being Ti dom, thinks the way to measure success is by say, getting famous for an idea they invented by for instance writing a book and have it published. But whether they make money is completely irrelevant compared to how much praise they receive for said book and how many people who read and are interested in said idea. I suppose it's also the inferior Fe shining through here, that the INTP still has a desire to share their ideas with people and success is measured by how able they are at actually sharing.


----------



## Judas (Aug 11, 2010)

Leat: Spot on analysis! Really good. I've come to the same conclusions when i've analyzed me and my ENTJ friend.

Your example of how an INTP would measure success is exactly what I myself have thought ; i would want my ideas to spread and make the world better for people, and i would love to write books about my ideas that would really have IMPACT. 

My friend on the other hand wants to get recognized as a super-businessman and for accomplishments of that kind.


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

I want to be wealthy, but not flashy, unless I get really wealthy.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

I want all of these things. Why? Because fuck you.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Did anyone else notice that if perkele would've waited 20 days it would've been exactly a day from her post & the previous one?


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

What 20 days


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

ENTJ by landslide. Just what I had anticipated before looking at the results. :kitteh::tongue:


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

LeaT said:


> Do you want to know why? It's the Te being dominant. Te is very interested in all kinds of physical measures, that's how Te works. It wants something tangible to work with. Not theories or concepts like the NTP but something which is visible and is considered standard.
> 
> When translated into the real world, the ENTJ is the most materialistic because they are Te doms. Pursuing materialism is a way for them to measure themselves to the real world. To them the brand and the cost of the TV matters very much (idea-oriented rather than picking a brand they find to be reliable based on past experience). So they will pick what they find the to be the most expensive TV with the brand they find to be the best (of course there is overlap here) because they like the idea of how the TV measures to other TVs. To Te doms, success is measured by the impersonally physical. It's not about pleasure like it is with the ESPs, but simply the idea itself of being the bigger and the better is what they find attractive. An ExTJ could totally go buy something materialistic just for show off but not to necessarily use it just because they can. It's simply their way of measuring success.
> 
> ...


I just want to add that because of ENTJ's tertiary Se, they want their accomplishments to be seen in an ostentatious way. They want their success to be in a tangible way to show others how much they are successful and powerful. If they want a house, they want a big house under a prestigious developer. If the want a car, they want a really expensive luxury car if they could afford it. If they want to dress, they dress in a respectable fashionable way in a branded clothing that other people seem to envy. ENTJs want the "BEST" out of the best if they could have it. Because of Ni, they have an idealized image of what they should get and apply it to their lives. Their heads are always in the cloud because of their N. Unlike their Te-dom counterparts, the ESTJs, although likely to be successful and efficient in everything they do, their pursuits of materials tends not to be really flashy. They are always practical, and is focused more on high functionality at a lesser price. The ENTJs are more interested in getting the finest things at the most expensive price if they could afford it and display it to those around them. It is simply the love of grandiosity. 

(Oh the ENTJ megalomania. If I met a mythical young male ENTJ we would surely get along well with most things especially with our grandiose visions)


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

LeaT said:


> Do you want to know why? It's the Te being dominant. Te is very interested in all kinds of physical measures, that's how Te works. It wants something tangible to work with. Not theories or concepts like the NTP but something which is visible and is considered standard.
> 
> When translated into the real world, the ENTJ is the most materialistic because they are Te doms. Pursuing materialism is a way for them to measure themselves to the real world. To them the brand and the cost of the TV matters very much (idea-oriented rather than picking a brand they find to be reliable based on past experience). So they will pick what they find the to be the most expensive TV with the brand they find to be the best (of course there is overlap here) because they like the idea of how the TV measures to other TVs. To Te doms, success is measured by the impersonally physical. It's not about pleasure like it is with the ESPs, but simply the idea itself of being the bigger and the better is what they find attractive. An ExTJ could totally go buy something materialistic just for show off but not to necessarily use it just because they can. It's simply their way of measuring success.
> 
> And of course, this is just Te dom taken to the extreme. It's of course a little bit more complicated when we look at Te doms as actual individuals and we will find a larger variance among them.


Something is off on this one. Te doesn't place significance onto material items and actually views it from a practical perspective. Success and materialism is largely connected to one's subjective values. I would think your explanation is a combination of Te-Fi with a heavy serving of enneagram type 3. 

From threads in the ENTJ forum they measure what they buy by how practical the item is, durability, and quality. It's just coincidental that most items that have durability and quality are very expensive. If the ENTJ has the money, the individual will pick the top of the line. Using it as some trophy to show off one's success is too value-based to be purely Te.


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

I get excited about books, games, and new gadgets but don't really care about _being _wealthy. I'd never be caught dead carrying a Gucci bag even if I can afford it. Not only am I not uninterested in appearing well-off, I'd prefer NOT to be seen that way.


----------



## Avian (Aug 4, 2012)

Me personally the only thing I am materialistic about is books. I have $2500 of books in my amazon shopping cart and I want them...now!


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

Two people must have accidentally clicked on the INTP button. I don't think I know a single one that would be materialistic; myself included. I prefer just having items that look decent and work. Nothing too pricey or fancy. Showing off how much money I have by buying a rip-off priced watch to wear on my wrist just seems unnecessary and a waste of money when I can just buy a good looking watch for less than 1/100th of the price. I don't really care about comparing the things I have to that of what other people have.

Just do my thing, buy whatever I want/need, and not give a sh*t about what other people have. I wonder if this approach to materialism is shared by ENTPs too..


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

LeaT said:


> Do you want to know why? It's the Te being dominant. Te is very interested in all kinds of physical measures, that's how Te works. It wants something tangible to work with. Not theories or concepts like the NTP but something which is visible and is considered standard.
> 
> When translated into the real world, the ENTJ is the most materialistic because they are Te doms. Pursuing materialism is a way for them to measure themselves to the real world. To them the brand and the cost of the TV matters very much (idea-oriented rather than picking a brand they find to be reliable based on past experience). So they will pick what they find the to be the most expensive TV with the brand they find to be the best (of course there is overlap here) because they like the idea of how the TV measures to other TVs. To Te doms, success is measured by the impersonally physical. It's not about pleasure like it is with the ESPs, but simply the idea itself of being the bigger and the better is what they find attractive. An ExTJ could totally go buy something materialistic just for show off but not to necessarily use it just because they can. It's simply their way of measuring success.
> 
> ...


You've got it spot on (hehe, my first reaction even before I saw @Vilen's response). 
I'm definitely not materialistic and find even the concept very mundane, as an INTP.


----------

